# Wheres The NMC Facebook Page Gone?



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I cant find it on my face book, did i miss something.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It is finished.A motion was put before the executive to close it a majority voted for closure.Had to be done by midnight last night.We won't be promoting all the inevitable'show/fancy' mice groups that pop up to fill the void on here either.Credible sites that link back to FMB's only are allowed.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Sarah, Thats such a shame Its been closed


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing. Thanks for letting us know


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

for anyone unclear the NMC is not affiliated to ANY facebook group having voted heavily in favour of closing the official page.Any groups in existance are not promoting the views of the club only personal views of independant individual mouse keepers.Anyone upset by their dealings in any such groups need to take it up with the group admin or group owner.It has nothing at all to do with the National Mouse Club.


----------



## JIM (Jul 28, 2009)

Good News
It was doing more harm than good


----------

